# Blanket Rub On Shoulder!



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

I had the same problem I use the jammies shoulder guard and have never had that problem again!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Same as above, get your pony a bra, and he'll no longer suffer from blanket rubs. =]

Also, you can get a different blanket that fits better. If the blanket is rubbing, it's usually because of the fit. It won't kill him to stay in what he has though, just a thought.

In the meantime, you can use MTG on the rubbed parts to help the hair grow.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay thanks for the great advice! He has a slightly lighter blanket that doesn't rub and I'll try to get him shoulder guard. I have some MTG I'll put on the rubs.


----------



## gilchrist (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi, I live in the UK and we use a neck protector, it's like a sash, that goes under rugs to stop rubbing, not sure if you can buy it over there. My mum used to sow sheepskin on the inside of the rug and keep moving forward, night and morning, hope this helps maree:grin:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

All my horses have either shoulder guards or full body sleezys. Keep then from getting blanket rubs.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Bossy Bibs are awesome!

Have to be ordered from the UK, but soooo worth it. Check 'em out:
Bossy's Bibs Web Site - www.bossysbibs.com


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

hey sorry to hijack the thread, but what if jammies make it worse? Uma got blanket rubs and I put on some jammies and now they are worse!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Was going to ask the same exact thing. I have this issue to.


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

My pony has the same problem. We use a shoulder guard. But at my barn we call them Wonder Bras it helps a lot.


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

Definitely get a neck and shoulder protector! My friends horse was eventually cut by her rug on her withers and has a white patch now. 

When my pony had a grazing muzzle, it rubbed a bit in some places, and I was advised to use sudocrem. She HATED the smell, but it worked


----------



## jchunterjumper (Jan 30, 2009)

I used to have the same problem. I used a shoulder sleezy, and it just rubbed her in a different spot. But there are 2 different kinds of sleezies. One goes in between their front legs and buckles around their withers, and the other just goes across their chest. (hard to describe) I used the latter one, and it rubbed her. You can put show sheen on their shoulders so the blanket can move easily across the shoulders, I did this, and it helped. You may have to get a different blanket bc like said before, every blanket fits differently. I unfortunetly ended up buying a different blanket!!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

we call them anti rub vests here in NZ - I have one on my horse in winter (A padded cotton one and a slinky thin one in summer when she has her fly sheet on... No more rubs


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! I've changed his blanket to one that fits better, and put show sheen on his shoulders, it seems to be helping. Getting him a shoulder cover thing as soon as I can.


----------



## wubbie (Mar 8, 2010)

My horse is also suffering from some blanket rubs..she just looks silly...But I think the soon to come nice weather will fix it.


----------

